

Legal Perspective in response to recent Wired piece on “ownership” - adequatic
http://www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/dmca-vs-gearheads-piracy-under-the-sha-46669/

======
Nadya
I'm not privy to the hardware that the cars' software is running on. Is it
proprietary as well? Is the solution to truly owning our own cars "Just build
your own car!"?

I'm fine and understanding of the "build your own car OS" \- but if the
software is tightly coupled to the hardware this isn't what I'd call a
realistic option.

